# Rapala Education.



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I usually fish Oneida lake, NY near Sylvan Beach. I fish from the edge of a large boat channel that the Erie Canal enters the lake. It's depth is about 10-15 feet. I focus on night time as the bait fish and walleye activity is peak. What are some good Rapala choices (type, size, color)? I have several types, but I am really unsure HOW to work them. I primarily use Husky Jerks as suggested by several other fisherman. I spend most of the time just watching others who seem experienced and successful (I don't ask questions beyond one or two. I don't want to annoy anyone). I try to mimic as best I can. What are your favorite Rapalas and techniques for the above situation? Also.........where can I find an online site that helps identify different Rapalas? I have a bunch that I can't tell what they are from Rapala's own website. And, no, not all upstate New Yorkers are as clueless as me! :lol: Give me a trout stream and live bait and I'm ok. I just want to learn and develop walleye tactics. Thank you.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I have found that Rattlin Rapalas, DT series, and Jointed Shad Raps worked pretty well. Ive caught more on crawlers though. With colors I use the Rattlin Rap in shad and use a smooth retrieval but change it up sometimes, sometimes slow sometimes faster. The DT I got is a red craw dad and the jointed is a juvenile walleye. With the bigger lip cranks the faster you crank the deeper they go so I try to varie speeds for depths and aggresiveness of fish. With the lipped baits ill add a little twitch with my wrist to add some action and vary speeds also which some times will trigger strikes. I also use alot of differnt types in perch, fire tiger, pike, trout ect. but havent had much luck with them. Im new to walleye fishing so im not to seasoned. If you use your Husky Jerks or any others that sink you could give them a countdown to estimate a certain depth drop and start cranking to hit certain columns. For the sizes i really couldnt tell yah, i know there between 2-3" If your trying to get info on your lures try posting pictures. By looking at them, the bigger the lip the deeper they go and of they sink in water the deeper they will go and the farther they will cast. I would say if your looking into getting more lures go with a rattle rap maybe one in cray fish or shad and something to go deep as well. hope this helps. looks like white perch, shad, and white bass are some of the main bait fish for walleye there.


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

minnow rap 09 in purpledescent has been the best lure by far for me when trolling in 10-12 feet of water, another one that works good at night is the shad rap sr7 or sr8 in purpledescent. Most of my fishing is done on clear lakes and the purpledescent has outfished any other color hands down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you plan on trolling a lot, this is money well spent:

http://www.precisionangling.com/


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> If you plan on trolling a lot, this is money well spent:
> 
> http://www.precisionangling.com/


He ain't kidding....I would recommend this to you as well!


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

"I usually fish Oneida lake, NY near Sylvan Beach. I fish from the edge of a large boat channel that the Erie Canal enters the lake." 
Small world- my girlfriend grew up on that lake. :beer: 
I have a buddy that has invested alot in rapalas and have found most work well, the rattles seem to help. Not much help.
K


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey- A local!
(I live in Camillus) Shallow shad raps in blue/silver work well over there (as well as all colors some days)but day in & day out I fish mostly Smithwick Rattlin' Rogues (floaters) over there. Hope these guys don't mind us hijacking their site! The fish on Oneida are finally turning on in the deeper water- try jigging just SE of bouy 109 or S of 119 about a 1/4 mile. Purple/black bucktail tipped with 1/2 a crawler. 30-34 FOW. 
Good Luck!


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you so much. That all helps. Hollywood, I usually fish on the pier (the State Park side) at nights.


----------

